

Learning 30 Technologies in 30 Days: A Developer Challenge - shekhargulati

18 days back, I took a challenge to learn 30 technologies in 30 days. So far, I have covered a lot of topics including JavaScript frameworks, sentiment analysis, article extraction, Java frameworks, etc. You can track the full series here https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.openshift.com&#x2F;blogs&#x2F;learning-30-technologies-in-30-days-a-developer-challenge. It has been a tiring but a good learning experience. I would like to hear what others think about it and what other topics should I cover?
======
rudimk
I'm a little biased - I love Docker, and I think anyone who works on the
cloud(who doesn't?), should use Docker containers. And if you're on OpenShift,
that's awesome! So, Docker is definitely something you should include in the
next 15 days.

~~~
shekhargulati
Docker and scala are in my list. Hopefully, I will write about them in
remaining days.

~~~
java4all
You can also add Go language to your list

------
NicoJuicy
Click: [https://www.openshift.com/blogs/learning-30-technologies-
in-...](https://www.openshift.com/blogs/learning-30-technologies-in-30-days-a-
developer-challenge)

------
beefhash
Maybe you're already familiar with it, but I really want to see learn a decent
chunk of OSGi in one day.

